# luxurious nor cal & show stopperz 2nd annual bay area showdown june 22



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

Flyer coming soon and details


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

Just got word coverages will be by....
Blvd cruiser magazine.
Barrio girls. 
Lowrider scene. 
Streetlow magazine. 
Impalas magazine.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Donde?


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

Show will be at the ANTIOCH FAIRGROUNDS


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

get the roll call going san jose's finest will be reppn:thumbsup:


----------



## bigrob408 (Nov 9, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GORDO IMP (May 31, 2011)

GOOD TIMES C.C. (EASTBAY) IN THE HOUSE


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

1.SANJOSE FINEST
2.GOOD TIMES C.C (east bay)


----------



## Kliquero63 (Sep 12, 2011)

Santa Rosa klique will be there


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

1.SANJOSE FINEST
2.GOOD TIMES ( EASTBAY )
3.SANTA ROSA KLIQUE


----------



## Padrinos (Jul 10, 2010)

PADRINOS CC will be in the house!


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

Blvd cruiser magazine
Barrio girls
Lowrider scene
Streetlow magazine
Impalas magazine
Sanjose finest
Good times c.c ( east bay )
Santa rosa klique
Padrinos c.c


----------



## m_monster66 (Jun 1, 2011)

CHEVITOS WILL BE THERE


----------



## City Elegence (Sep 9, 2012)

:thumbsup: *KLIQUE (Santa Rosa) *


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

Blvd cruiser magazine
Barrio girls
Lowrider scene
Streetlow magazine
Impalas magazine
Sanjose finest c.c
Good times c.c (east bay)
Klique c.c (Santa rosa)
Padrinos c.c
Chevitos c.c


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

TTT


----------



## bigrob408 (Nov 9, 2010)

:thumbsup: bay area show down its going down june 22nd.


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Krazy Kutting will be there.


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

Gonna be a good show


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

GOOD TIMES C.C Santa Rosa chapter will be there


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

DEVOTION will be there!


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Excandalow in the house..... whats up Brain


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

Bay area showdown roll call....
1. BLVD CRUISER
2. BARRIO GIRLS
3. LOWRIDER SCENE
4. STREETLOW MAGAZINE
5. IMPALAS MAGAZINE
6. SANJOSE FINEST C.C
7. GOOD TIMES C.C
8. KLIQUE C.C (SANTA ROSA)
9. PADRINOS C.C
10. CHEVITOS C.C
11. KRAZY KUTTING
12. DEVOTION C.C
13. EXCANDALOW C.C
14.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: close to home


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

Bump


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Just got confirmation Islanders c.c. will be there.


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

Just got confirmation UNTOUCHABLE C.C and LOW VINTAGE C.C will be there


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

Bay area showdown roll call....
1.Blvd cruiser magazine
2.barrio girls
3.lowrider scene
4.streetlow magazine
5.impala magazine
6.sanjose finest c.c
7.Good times c.c (east bay chapter)
8.Klique c.c (Santa rosa)
9.Padrinos c.c
10.chevitos c.c
11.krazy kutting
12.Good times c.c (Santa rosa)
13.Devotion c.c
14.Excandalow c.c
15.ISLANDERS C.C
16.UNTOUCHABLES C.C
17.LOW VINTAGE C.C


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

Bump


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

TTT


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

D.J. Rick Lee "Dragon" from KMEL will be playing all the jams.....


----------



## bigrob408 (Nov 9, 2010)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Just got confirmation midnighters c.c. will be there.


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

Just got confirmation from mike 
DUKES C.C (east bay chapter) will be there


----------



## bigrob408 (Nov 9, 2010)

:wave: TTT


----------



## Hank Carmona (Oct 16, 2009)

:machinegun:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

Bump


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Hop info will be available soon


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

Where's all my hoppers at who's gonna take that championship belt..........


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Just got confirmation Bay Bombs c.c. will be there.


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

Bump


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

84cutty said:


> Bay area showdown roll call....
> 1.Blvd cruiser magazine
> 2.barrio girls
> 3.lowrider scene
> ...


Ttt


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

1.blvd cruiser magazine
2.barrio girls
3.lowrider scene
4.streetlow magazine
5.impala magazine
6.sanjose finest c.c
7.good times c.c (east bay chapter)
8.klique c.c (Santa Rosa chapter)
9.padrinos c.c
10.chevitos c.c
11.krazy kutting 
12.good times c.c (Santa rosa chapter)
13.devotion c.c
14.excandalow c.c
15.islanders c.c
16.untouchables c.c
17.low vintage c.c
18.KMEL dj rick lee (Dragon)
19.midnighters c.c
20.dukes c.c (east bay chapter)
21.bay bombs c.c
22.


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Frisco's Finest c.c. will be there.


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

will be there


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

_*TTT*_


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

Bump


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

EL RAIDER said:


> will be there


Right on bro


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

MeOw


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

GOODTIMES RENO WILL BE THERE AGAIN................:biggrin:


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

brn2hop said:


> GOODTIMES RENO WILL BE THERE AGAIN................:biggrin:


Thanks for the support brothers see you then....


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

brn2hop said:


> GOODTIMES RENO WILL BE THERE AGAIN................:biggrin:


Thanks gonna be a good show


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

Bump


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

1.Blvd cruiser magazine
2.barrio girls
3.lowrider scene
4.streetlow magazine
5.impala magazine
6.sanjose finest c.c
7.good times c.c (east bay)
8.klique c.c (Santa Rosa)
9.padrinos c.c 
10.chevitos c.c
11.krazy kutting
12.good times c.c (Santa Rosa)
13.devotion c.c
14.excandalow c.c
15.islanders c.c
16.untouchables c.c
17.low vintage c.c
18.KMEL. rick lee (Dragon)
19.midnighters c.c
20.Dukes c.c (east bay)
21.bay bombs c.c
22.frisco finest c.c
22.socios c.c
23.good times c.c (reno)


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

Bump


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

lunch bump


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

EL RAIDER said:


> lunch bump


Thanks


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

84cutty said:


> 1.Blvd cruiser magazine
> 2.barrio girls
> 3.lowrider scene
> 4.streetlow magazine
> ...


24.Cadillac Kings c.c.


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

Bump


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Oh chit


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

Bump


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

TTT


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

Bump


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

:ninja:


----------



## bigrob408 (Nov 9, 2010)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

Bump


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Flyers and pre-reg forms will be here Friday.....


----------



## m_monster66 (Jun 1, 2011)

big john 66 said:


> Flyers and pre-reg forms will be here Friday.....


:thumbsup:


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

84cutty said:


> 1.Blvd cruiser magazine
> 2.barrio girls
> 3.lowrider scene
> 4.streetlow magazine
> ...


24.Cadillac Kings c.c.


----------



## ShowStopperz (Apr 13, 2011)

TTTT


----------



## ShowStopperz (Apr 13, 2011)

YOU DONT WANT TO MISS THIS SHOW!


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

Bump


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## MYNICE (Dec 5, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

Bump


----------



## ShowStopperz (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## ShowStopperz (Apr 13, 2011)

(VENDORS)
View attachment 628614


----------



## bigrob408 (Nov 9, 2010)

bump


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Newstyle Y2K (May 27, 2009)

WHAT'S UP LUX FAMILY U KNOW Y2K WILL BE AT THE SHOW TO SUPPOT LUXURIOUS FAMILY :thumbsup:JUST WANT TO KNOW ANY INDOOR N SETTING UP A DAY BEFORE?


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

One of northern cali's biggest shows and a event for the whole family


----------



## Mr.G (Mar 26, 2010)

TTT gonna try to make this!


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

This show is gonna be big theres are clubs from all over coming don't miss out.....


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Newstyle Y2K said:


> WHAT'S UP LUX FAMILY U KNOW Y2K WILL BE AT THE SHOW TO SUPPOT LUXURIOUS FAMILY :thumbsup:JUST WANT TO KNOW ANY INDOOR N SETTING UP A DAY BEFORE?


Yes there will be indoor set up the day before from 12-6pm limited space so first come unless pre-reg for indoor. I got you brother just call me 925-325-0195....


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

84cutty said:


> 1.Blvd cruiser magazine
> 2.barrio girls
> 3.lowrider scene
> 4.streetlow magazine
> ...


TTT


----------



## Hank Carmona (Oct 16, 2009)

Luxurious


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

ShowStopperz said:


> View attachment 626110
> TTTT


Ttt


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ShowStopperz (Apr 13, 2011)

Round 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Who ready????????????
Best of Show Low Rider
Best of Show Old School
Best of Show Truck
Best of Show New School


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Slow low 65 (Jul 15, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Osage Bro (Feb 5, 2013)

ShowStopperz said:


> View attachment 630640
> Round 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Who ready????????????
> Best of Show Low Rider
> Best of Show Old School
> ...


N I C E ! ! ! !


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

::thumbsup:


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## The Bridge (Apr 17, 2007)

Low Creations will be in tha house!


----------



## Slow low 65 (Jul 15, 2012)

TTT


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

84cutty said:


> 1.Blvd cruiser magazine
> 2.barrio girls
> 3.lowrider scene
> 4.streetlow magazine
> ...


24.Cadillac Kings c.c.
25.Low Creations


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

ShowStopperz said:


> View attachment 630640
> Round 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Who ready????????????
> Best of Show Low Rider
> Best of Show Old School
> ...


Ttt


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

TTT


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

TTT FOR A BAD ASS SHOW..


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Just got confirmation Style Kings c.c. will be in da house.


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

TTT!!


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

Bump


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

ShowStopperz said:


> View attachment 626110
> TTTT


Ttt


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Slow low 65 (Jul 15, 2012)

TTT


----------



## ShowStopperz (Apr 13, 2011)

This is going to be a bad ass show!!!!!!!


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Just got confirmation Majestics Delano c.c. will be in da house.


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## bigrob408 (Nov 9, 2010)

Just got confirmation San Pancho car club will be in the house


----------



## Osage Bro (Feb 5, 2013)

Bump..


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

1.Blvd cruiser magazine
2.barrio girls
3.lowrider scene
4.streetlow magazine
5.impalas magazine
6.American bombs
7.sanjose finest c.c
8.Good Times c.c (east bay)
9.klique c.c (Santa Rosa)
10.padrinos c.c
11.chevitos c.c
12.krazy kutting
13.Good Times c.c (Santa Rosa)
14.devotion c.c
15.Excandalow c.c
16.Islanders c.c
17.untouchables c.c
18.low vintage c.c
19.dj rick lee (kmel)
20.midnighters c.c
21.Dukes c.c (east bay)
22.bay bombs c.c
23.Frisco finest c.c
24.socios c.c
25.Good Times c.c (reno)
26.Cadillac kings c.c
27.low creations c.c
28.style kings c.c
29.majestic c.c (Delano)
30.san pancho c.c
31.lifes finest c.c


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

TTT


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Roll Call looking good..... Lux Ttt.


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Just got confirmation Aztecas c.c. will be in da house....


----------



## ShowStopperz (Apr 13, 2011)

TTT


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

84cutty said:


> 1.Blvd cruiser magazine
> 2.barrio girls
> 3.lowrider scene
> 4.streetlow magazine
> ...


32. Aztecas c.c.


----------



## Hank Carmona (Oct 16, 2009)

:guns::drama:


----------



## bigrob408 (Nov 9, 2010)

:thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bayrider (Dec 26, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Just got confirmation Uso c.c. will be in da house....


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Just got word Hotrod Hoodlums will be in the house...


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

next big show you dont wanna miss


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

bump


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Just got confirmation Inspirations c.c. will be in the house....


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

bump for the brothers


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

bump


----------



## Osage Bro (Feb 5, 2013)

Bump


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

84cutty said:


> 1.Blvd cruiser magazine
> 2.barrio girls
> 3.lowrider scene
> 4.streetlow magazine
> ...


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

32.Aztecas c.c. 
33.USO c.c.
34.Hot Rod Hoodlums
35.Inspirations c.c.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Mmmmmmhhhhhhh


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Just got confirmation Traffic c.c. will be in the house.


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Just got confirmation Patron's c.c. will be in the house....


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## BlitZ (Jul 21, 2007)

Underground-Scene Magazine will be covering the event.


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

Almost that time......


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

BlitZ said:


> Underground-Scene Magazine will be covering the event.


See u there brother.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

Yup yup


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

How much for bikes


----------



## ShowStopperz (Apr 13, 2011)

Sideways CC will be in the house!


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

CE 707 said:


> How much for bikes


20 pre-reg and 25 at the door.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

can we bbq?


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

big john 66 said:


> Just got confirmation Traffic c.c. will be in the house.


I didn't realize we weren't on the list bro, we will definitely be there brotha!!


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

TTT...


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

big john 66 said:


> 84cutty said:
> 
> 
> > 1.Blvd cruiser magazine
> ...


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

bump


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

TTT


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Just got confirmation Past Times c.c. will be in da house.


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:EVERY LAST SUNDAY OF THE MONTH NEXT ONE WILL BE ON JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM 
IN PERRIS,CA
Bring the whole Family
50/50 and Raffle
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE ​


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

84cutty said:


> TTT


 whuut up tony toni tone!!  ill be out there supporting u guys


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

Tony, Can you PM preregistration info. I got four cars coming.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

when is the last day you can pre reg?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

EL RAIDER said:


> when is the last day you can pre reg?


Y wait, do it now and get it over with :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

June 15th is last day to pre reg


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

SIC'N'TWISTED said:


> Y wait, do it now and get it over with :biggrin:


:thumbsup:


nobody has answer the ??? can we BBQ?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

can somebody please email me a pre reg [email protected] thx


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

EL RAIDER said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> nobody has answer the ??? can we BBQ?


Only bring a bbq pit in Friday day before show. Pre-reg


----------



## DestinationCC (Sep 23, 2011)

qvos john looking like its going to be a good show.im still getting all the details down so we can make it to the show.call you for sure if were going.but looks its going to be a big show.til then ....graciassss c/r upmost respectos y destination /music sacra mento califassss


----------



## DestinationCC (Sep 23, 2011)

:facepalm::facepalm:qvos big homie its confirmed we in the house getting these mas firme rolas together.destination music/car club.got all the goodies from back in the days.cameo,con-funk shun,lakeside,bar-kays,mass production,brass production,zappy rodger,dazz band,sos band,sun,g.q.also all mixed cds made on sight.many many more plus all rare y hard to find oldies,collectables,be sure to come by to visit our booth have the homie packages deal cant refuse....gracias c/r in full always destination sacramento califas....


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

84cutty said:


> Where's all my hoppers at who's gonna take that championship belt..........[/QUO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## 67Joe (Jan 4, 2011)

big john 66 said:


> big john 66 said:
> 
> 
> > 32. Aztecas c.c.
> ...


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

One more week


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

1.blvd cruiser magazine
2.barrio girl's
3.lowrider scene
4.streetlow magazine
5.impalas magazine
6.SanJose finest c.c
7.good times c.c (east bay)
8.klique c.c (Santa Rosa)
9.pradrinos c.c
10.chevitos c.c
11.krazy kutting
12.good times c.c (Santa Rosa)
13.devotions c.c 
14.excandalow c.c
15 islanders c.c
16.untouchables c.c
17.low vintage c.c
18.dj rick lee (kmel)
19.midnighters c.c
20.dukes c.c (east bay)
21.bay bombs c.c
22.Frisco finest c.c
23.socios c.c
24.good times c.c (reno)
25.Cadillac kings c.c
26.low creation c.c
27.style kings c.c
28.majestic c.c (Delano)
29.san pancho c.c
30.life's finest c.c
31.aztecas c.c
32.uso c.c
33.hot rod hoodlums c.c
34.inspiration c.c
35.traffic c.c
36.patrons c.c 
37.underground scene magazine
38.sideways c.c
39.past times c.c
40.destination c.c
41.family first c.c
42.traditional c.c
43.all solo riders


----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

WHAT ARE THE CATAGORIES FOR BOMBS


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

u know ima ask lol wat are the classic for bikes so i know wat bike to take lol


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> u know ima ask lol wat are the classic for bikes so i know wat bike to take lol



:loco:

see you there Mikey


----------



## Osage Bro (Feb 5, 2013)

Going to be a good show.. See everybody out there....


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

whats the double pump payout?


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

himbone said:


> whats the double pump payout?


We have Single pump and street category 350 plus trophy for first place and second place 150.


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

1sick51 said:


> WHAT ARE THE CATAGORIES FOR BOMBS


We have 30's, 40's, 50's orignal and customs 50's trucks street and custom.


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Clown Confusion said:


> u know ima ask lol wat are the classic for bikes so i know wat bike to take lol


Bring them all out brother....... we have 16 inch n 20 inch and up street, mild, custom and 3 wheeler.


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1 ESR OG (Jun 22, 2010)

hey brotha will you have an el camino class


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

1 ESR OG said:


> hey brotha will you have an el camino class


Yes we do have a El Camino class brotha.....


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

Weather's going to be calling for some cold ones uffin:!


----------



## New_Temptation_DC (Mar 16, 2013)

New Temptation Daly 
City C.C. will be there !


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

big john 66 said:


> Bring them all out brother....... we have 16 inch n 20 inch and up street, mild, custom and 3 wheeler.


so no 12" class...? or will it be special interest again, and are you guys doing best of show bicycle.?


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

The beer garden will be there to serve the cold ones.


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Mudville c.c. will be in da house....


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

84cutty said:


> 1.blvd cruiser magazine
> 2.barrio girl's
> 3.lowrider scene
> 4.streetlow magazine
> ...


44.New Temptation Daly City c.c.
45.Mudville c.c.
46. Old illusions bomb c.c.
47. SindicateS c.c.
48. Premacy c.c.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

big john 66 said:


> 44.New Temptation Daly City c.c.
> 45.Mudville c.c.
> 46. Old illusions bomb c.c.


SindicateS will also be there


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

Damn this show is gona be off da hook....


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

whats the diff between single and street?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

is it 1st 2nd and 3rd


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

BIGG T HAS A NEW DISPLAY FOR HIS 64


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

himbone said:


> whats the diff between single and street?


Street: Stock Suspension...... Single: 1 pump to the front and any modifications to Suspension......


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Got confirmation Premacy c.c. will be in the house.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

big john 66 said:


> Got confirmation Premacy c.c. will be in the house.


 We will be in the house Big John.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> is it 1st 2nd and 3rd


ttt


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Clown Confusion said:


> is it 1st 2nd and 3rd


Yes 1st, 2nd, 3rd place


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

cool thanks bro


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

TO THE TOP.
*If you missed the Luxurious/Show Stopperz Show last year here are some Pictures from the car show. Don't forget round 2 this Saturday June 22nd

*


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

taking my bike " A brothers Love"


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

TTT...


----------



## Osage Bro (Feb 5, 2013)

One more day.... Going to be a good show..


----------



## KNOWLEDGE 707 (Aug 26, 2010)

solanos finest will be in the casa uffin:


----------



## ShowStopperz (Apr 13, 2011)

TTT See you guys in the morning!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

Ancheta Workshop will be there to take them pics

http://www.anchetaworkshop.com/Other/watermarks/29226844_9LJjcj#!i=2547085165&k=gr7Srxr&lb=1&s=A


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

84cutty said:


> 1.blvd cruiser magazine
> 2.barrio girl's
> 3.lowrider scene
> 4.streetlow magazine
> ...


44. New Temptation Daly City c.c.
45. Mudville c.c.
46. Old illusions bomb c.c.
47. SindicateS c.c.
48. Premacy c.c.
49. Solanos Finest c.c.


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

GOMEZ FAMILY IS ON THE WAY


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

Had a blast!!!! Bad ass show homies!!! Thanks tone for everything!!


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

POST SOME PICS :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

Hop video ?


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

Thank you LUX for a bad ass show!!! See you next year!!! Socios


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks to everyone that came out it was a good show


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

THANKS LUXURIOUS C.C FOR THIS SHOW, IT WAS AN AWESOME SHOW, GOOD CHOPPING IT UP WITH THE CLUBS OUT THERE, THANKS FOR THE HOSPITALITY


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

GRAPEVINE said:


> THANKS LUXURIOUS C.C FOR THIS SHOW, IT WAS AN AWESOME SHOW, GOOD CHOPPING IT UP WITH THE CLUBS OUT THERE, THANKS FOR THE HOSPITALITY


See you next year


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

84cutty said:


> See you next year


putting in work i see


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Ancheta_Workshop said:


> Ancheta Workshop will be there to take them pics


Cant wait! :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## KNOWLEDGE 707 (Aug 26, 2010)

great show homies :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Great pictures.. I know there is more out there...


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

some pics i took from the show....please click link below

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/308620-ancheta-workshop-26.html#post16748202


----------



## DestinationCC (Sep 23, 2011)

:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:qvos big homie wanted to say the big mucho gracias to all of you for a good show.sign me up for next year im in .once again graciassss john see you soon alratos destination famillia....


----------



## BlitZ (Jul 21, 2007)




----------



## BlitZ (Jul 21, 2007)




----------



## BlitZ (Jul 21, 2007)




----------



## BlitZ (Jul 21, 2007)




----------



## BlitZ (Jul 21, 2007)




----------



## BlitZ (Jul 21, 2007)




----------



## BlitZ (Jul 21, 2007)




----------



## BlitZ (Jul 21, 2007)

The rest of my pics can be seen here...http://www.flickr.com/photos/bagd03/sets/72157634345977900/


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

awesome pictures :thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

Nice Pics.... :thumbsup:


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:THIS SUNDAY :biggrin: GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM 

1688 N Perris Blvd Perris, CA 92571
  Bring the whole Family
50/50 and Raffle
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
LOWRIDER BIKES ARE WELCOME :biggrin:
:thumbsup:HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Congrats! Your Event is our new feature on our website! :h5:
See the story here: _http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/

See the pic's here: 
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html




_Great job Luxurious! :thumbsup:_


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

Q-VO homies...  Heres a preview of a DVD I worked hard to create n publish myself... All footage is from northern california sinful pleasures cc car show n luxurious cc n showstoppers car show got hop footage clean ass rides n bad ass jams...60 min long  Im selling them for $15 shipped comes in a DVD case sleeve and dvd label on the DVD...order them by emailing me at [email protected] n ill shoot u my paypal info... heres the link of the preview I posted on youtube, enjoy... Thanks! http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=v6Lvx9-aSCEhttp://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=v6Lvx9-aSCE
View attachment 665597
View attachment 665598
This is the back side of the DVD


----------

